# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Сократить список шрифтов

## njk

Количество инсталируемых шрифтов с каждой новой версией винды растет в геометрической прогрессии. Для рядового офисного сотрудника занятого ваянием казенных бумаг в повседневных условиях нужно всего 3-4 шрифта. И вот чтобы изменить в документе шрифт юзеру приходится по 100 раз на дню листать этот не нужный ему огромный список установленых шрифтов. И удалить их нельзя.

Вопрос: Есть ли какой корректный способ сократить юзеру количество доступных\отображаемых ему шрифтов

----------


## biggg

А ты знаешь, вообще-то некоторые люди просто рыщут в поисках шрифтов, а он не знает как сократить, сократишь шрифты - перестанет понимать документы

----------

